# Help designing a "fishing room"



## Thumper (May 30, 2016)

I would say a peg board on the wall over your tying station would be nice for organization of materials. Like what you see in a fly shop. A TV would be cool, watch/listen while you're tying. Your list covers just about all I can think of though


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Sounds like you have it covered. I would add a small handheld rechargeable vacuum to pick up fly tying mess. For rods I travel with I would keep them in the room but ones I use at home stay by the boat. Get a couch big enough to sleep on when you are in the dog house. Also consider a kegerator


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Might want to check out "Fly Tying Spaces" on FB for ideas. Some awesome rooms. See Jayson Mumma's


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions so far.

Didn’t know about the FB group will check that out


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

jsnipes said:


> So, I have received permission to turn a guest room into a dedicated fly fishing man cave.
> 
> Could use some inspiration or suggestions for things to include...
> 
> ...


I have a similar set up. Although my rigging station amd fridge are in my tool room about 15 feet away. I don't know how high your ceilings are in that room, but if they are the right height, you may consider rod racks up there. My wall space is at a premium due to my many framed hero shots. (cough) Also, I have a small desk top computer next to my tying desk with a 32 inch monitor on a swing arm so that I can see it while I am tying. This has become invaluable for watching YouTube instructions (and switching to ball games) while tying.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm just wrapping up my space and purchased this desk, VERY pleased with the quality and aesthetic of it. Takes about 2 hours to assemble by yourself and sipping bourbon.

https://www.amazon.com/Seville-Clas...8MMXCJ982ET&psc=1&refRID=2BMRHS2408MMXCJ982ET


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd add a dish drying rack for putting reels in after rinsing (so you don't put them back in the cases with wet line/backing), and a foam panel or something to the wall. It's good for sticking flies in for various reasons. Sometimes I put them up to dry, or if I want to save them for any reason, like maybe it's a "master copy" of a pattern I like to tie, or maybe I had a memorable catch on it and don't want to lose it.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2020)

jsnipes said:


> So, I have received permission to turn a guest room into a dedicated fly fishing man cave.
> 
> Could use some inspiration or suggestions for things to include...
> 
> ...


If you have a ceiling fan in the cave, make sure that the rod rack is set up for horizontal rod storage. A lodge that I used to guide for had a fan above their vertical rod display and well you know how that ended


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

mike_parker said:


> If you have a ceiling fan in the cave, make sure that the rod rack is set up for horizontal rod storage. A lodge that I used to guide for had a fan above their vertical rod display and well you know how that ended


Blackhawk down!!!


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I really dig the roll top desks for fly tying stations


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice.

When my oldest leaves for college in a few years there is going to be a battle between the youngest and I over who gets that bedroom...

Although truthfully it will probably be where the wife deploys her yoga mats and etc...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

My "new to me" desk, new in 1889. Picked up at an auction for $180. And when my daughter's house is finished, and she gets moved out, this will find a permanent home in its own room.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Biggest gun safe you can fit. I like superior safes


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Guys like me... need a fishing "house"...


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Guys like me... need a fishing "house"...


Ha! Or a fishing "property" complete with boat dock.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

High end cork board and pin the nautical map of your fishing are to it you can randomly track pictures up .A friend of mine has the maps of east coast from Charleston to key west sectioned over each other, takes up almost whole wall ,looks cool.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

kbanashek said:


> View attachment 109774


What is that?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Scott Kor said:


> Ha! Or a fishing "property" complete with boat dock.


I have a friend named John Hand. He's a guide that relocated to Everglades City. But back at his former house, he use to live on the Little Manatee River up in Tampa Bay and his place was called "Redfish Landing." It was a fly fisherman's dream house, on the river (saltwater river lined with mangroves) with a covered boat lift for his HB Professional. On the dock was a wide open platform to teach fly casting where he can have several people casting off his dock and plenty of room for observers and him as an instructor. On the dock was his equipment room where he had rod storage for about 20 fly outfits and a wall that looked like a card storage system for a library, where the outside of each drawer was labeled with what flies were stored in those drawers, of different sizes and/or colors with separators. The guy was a master fly tier.

It was a stilt home where guest had an apartment below with a bar and bar room type tables where you can eat under cover of the upstairs porch and have a cold one after a good day's fishing. Fire pit and a waterfront view of backcountry fishing paradise.

His "tying room was a large room off of his bedroom upstairs, with tying supplies that would rival a fly shop. Huge large table that ran across the entire wall with multiple vises, fly turners, lamps, magnifying glass lamps, tying tools and utensil stations across the work bench table. Multiple drawers under the workbench and fly tying cubicles that made you feel like you were in a mail room. Also a large peg board with lots of materials hanging. Stacks of clear organizer boxes with organized finished flies in them, all professionally tied by him with the consistency of flies that looked like you were in an Umpqua or Orvis fly shop. It truly was a saltwater fly tiers dream room.

Look him up if you ever want a knowledgeable fly fishing guide in Everglades City, that is also a FFI Master casting instructor and a master fly tier all wrapped into one.










https://www.captjohnhand.com/


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Backwater said:


> I have a friend named John Hand. He's a guide that relocated to Everglades City. But back at his former house, he use to live on the Little Manatee River up in Tampa Bay and his place was called "Redfish Landing." It was a fly fisherman's dream house, on the river (saltwater river lined with mangroves) with a covered boat lift for his HB Professional. On the dock was a wide open platform to teach fly casting where he can have several people casting off his dock and plenty of room for observers and him as an instructor. On the dock was his equipment room where he had rod storage for about 20 fly outfits and a wall that looked like a card storage system for a library, where the outside of each drawer was labeled with what flies were stored in those drawers, of different sizes and/or colors with separators. The guy was a master fly tier.
> 
> It was a stilt home where guest had an apartment below with a bar and bar room type tables where you can eat under cover of the upstairs porch and have a cold one after a good day's fishing. Fire pit and a waterfront view of backcountry fishing paradise.
> 
> ...


Wow, I am sold. That sounds like a fly fishers Disneyland. Great write up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2020)

Backwater said:


> I have a friend named John Hand. He's a guide that relocated to Everglades City. But back at his former house, he use to live on the Little Manatee River up in Tampa Bay and his place was called "Redfish Landing." It was a fly fisherman's dream house, on the river (saltwater river lined with mangroves) with a covered boat lift for his HB Professional. On the dock was a wide open platform to teach fly casting where he can have several people casting off his dock and plenty of room for observers and him as an instructor. On the dock was his equipment room where he had rod storage for about 20 fly outfits and a wall that looked like a card storage system for a library, where the outside of each drawer was labeled with what flies were stored in those drawers, of different sizes and/or colors with separators. The guy was a master fly tier.
> 
> It was a stilt home where guest had an apartment below with a bar and bar room type tables where you can eat under cover of the upstairs porch and have a cold one after a good day's fishing. Fire pit and a waterfront view of backcountry fishing paradise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2020)

Backwater said:


> I have a friend named John Hand. He's a guide that relocated to Everglades City. But back at his former house, he use to live on the Little Manatee River up in Tampa Bay and his place was called "Redfish Landing." It was a fly fisherman's dream house, on the river (saltwater river lined with mangroves) with a covered boat lift for his HB Professional. On the dock was a wide open platform to teach fly casting where he can have several people casting off his dock and plenty of room for observers and him as an instructor. On the dock was his equipment room where he had rod storage for about 20 fly outfits and a wall that looked like a card storage system for a library, where the outside of each drawer was labeled with what flies were stored in those drawers, of different sizes and/or colors with separators. The guy was a master fly tier.
> 
> It was a stilt home where guest had an apartment below with a bar and bar room type tables where you can eat under cover of the upstairs porch and have a cold one after a good day's fishing. Fire pit and a waterfront view of backcountry fishing paradise.
> 
> ...


Don't know what happened there? Sounds like Johm is living the dream!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

mike_parker said:


> If you have a ceiling fan in the cave, make sure that the rod rack is set up for horizontal rod storage. A lodge that I used to guide for had a fan above their vertical rod display and well you know how that ended


Can unfortunately confirm.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Backwater said:


> What is that?


Why that is my fly tying desk Fly Fishing Shaman


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Always loved a proxy to design my own dream fly fishing shack .... can’t agree more with any of the advices!!!!


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

root_wad said:


> I am also a roll top desk fan. Along with a coup-le closets crammed with shelves to hold the labeled Tupperware type containers of materials.
> View attachment 110856


Where did you get that map?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

root_wad said:


> I am also a roll top desk fan. Along with a coup-le closets crammed with shelves to hold the labeled Tupperware type containers of materials.
> View attachment 110856


does that tv run VCR tapes?


----------



## andy ronald (Sep 16, 2018)

jsnipes said:


> So, I have received permission to turn a guest room into a dedicated fly fishing man cave.
> 
> Could use some inspiration or suggestions for things to include...
> 
> ...





jsnipes said:


> So, I have received permission to turn a guest room into a dedicated fly fishing man cave.
> 
> Could use some inspiration or suggestions for things to include...
> 
> ...


I have three great display cabinets
I used two in my tying room for reel collection
$350 each - they were $2000 new!


----------



## andy ronald (Sep 16, 2018)

andy ronald said:


> I have three great display cabinets
> I used two in my tying room for reel collection
> $350 each - they were $2000 new!


Oh one more addition
add a small 20" wall mount TV close to the tying desk
all new and old patterns are now on Tube


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Slatwall and multiple style pegs/hangers, for materials, rods , clothes 
Wade's and don't forget pictures.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Backwater said:


> I have a friend named John Hand. He's a guide that relocated to Everglades City. But back at his former house, he use to live on the Little Manatee River up in Tampa Bay and his place was called "Redfish Landing." It was a fly fisherman's dream house, on the river (saltwater river lined with mangroves) with a covered boat lift for his HB Professional. On the dock was a wide open platform to teach fly casting where he can have several people casting off his dock and plenty of room for observers and him as an instructor. On the dock was his equipment room where he had rod storage for about 20 fly outfits and a wall that looked like a card storage system for a library, where the outside of each drawer was labeled with what flies were stored in those drawers, of different sizes and/or colors with separators. The guy was a master fly tier.
> 
> It was a stilt home where guest had an apartment below with a bar and bar room type tables where you can eat under cover of the upstairs porch and have a cold one after a good day's fishing. Fire pit and a waterfront view of backcountry fishing paradise.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was a one of a kind place


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

I use a roll top desk.It keeps peace in the house with my wife's cat. No more issue with it wearing a fly. When I'm done I just close the lid and all is put away


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

kbanashek said:


> Why that is my fly tying desk Fly Fishing Shaman


LOL....Ok. I see you're taking the minimalist approach.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> Sounds like it was a one of a kind place


It was.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

root_wad said:


> I am also a roll top desk fan. Along with a coup-le closets crammed with shelves to hold the labeled Tupperware type containers of materials.
> View attachment 110856


Looks like my room.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

jsnipes said:


> So, I have received permission to turn a guest room into a dedicated fly fishing man cave.
> 
> Could use some inspiration or suggestions for things to include...
> 
> ...


Good list but let's be honest, you're going to exceed the need for 12 rods in the racks really quickly so you might as well double that from the outset, right?

Also, I don't know if you're into these things but I think this is a good location for a standalone sidecar/bar with your selection of bourbon/Scotch/Irish whiskey/brown water of choice and perhaps a humidor if you're into cigars.

We're currently house hunting and one of my requirements is a "study" which will be my office/man cave. My goal is sort of an old fashioned, English gentlemen's club with a heavy emphasis on fly fishing and bird hunting.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

LastCast said:


> I use a roll top desk.It keeps peace in the house with my wife's cat. No more issue with it wearing a fly. When I'm done I just close the lid and all is put away


Soooo, no more cat fishing.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the Seville recommendation! Ordered a bunch of stuff from there, a new chair, and a beer fridge.

Going to get that set up first and then see how much else to add.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think you touched all the bases
Still trying to figure out where to put the rod racks.. got the rods in tubes in closet haven’t bought the mini fridge yet
Here’s a couple pics


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

joegil476 said:


> I think you touched all the bases
> Still trying to figure out where to put the rod racks.. got the rods in tubes in closet haven’t bought the mini fridge yet
> Here’s a couple pics
> 
> Impressive room! It so makes me want to unclutter mine again. Nice job with the closet Organization.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Dave at Shipyard Ink on the gram does incredible work and he can build you anything you dream up for a reasonable price in my experience. He built me a tying table last year and another for a buddy in addition to doing all the build outs for 239 flies’ new shop in Bonita Beach.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Its a mess, but here is mine


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

joegil476 said:


>


I especially like the stack of Tibor boxes.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I am now in a new house and gradually getting my home office / fishing room in place. Some rod racks made f







rom Mahogany and Cherry and a tube rack made of Mahogany. This stuff is fun


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Sounds like John Hand replicated his old setup pretty well. Fished with him out of EC and the tying room he had was unbelievable. Out on the deck though was one of the coolest features I saw. He had set up a rod washing station using what looked like a long length of large PVC pipe cut into a trough with a faucet at one end. The rod lays in the trough and fresh water runs over and rinses the entire rig at once, draining out the other end. Done in no time


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

God help us, if our wives ever figure out how much money we've spent on this stuff!


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Snakesurf said:


> God help us, if our wives ever figure out how much money we've spent on this stuff!


My wife and I have a don't ask don't tell policy. I don't question shoe purchases she doesn't question fishing and tool purchases. It works out for all. Although I do have to say that once I had all of the rods in the rack she did comment wow that is a lot of rods....


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

@jsnipes so have you managed to make some progress? My fish room has a pretty tall ceiling so I have all my normal use rods stored vertical in a wall mount rod rack. I use an oscillating tower floor fan to move additional air in the room along with the A/C unit so no worries about making my fly rods "custom" 5 piece set ups. The rest of the rods I don't use very often, like the lightweight freshwater stuff and the heavy saltwater stuff, are stored in their rod tubes tucked away. I have multiple sets of shelves and have Rubbermaid style clear plastic storage boxes with label that I store extra lines, leaders, reels, and other misc items. I actually like to tie standing up so my tying work bench is 42" or so. There is a shelf above the tying area for miscellaneous tying consumables like Loon UV, nail polish, colored markers etc. Under the work bench is a set of stacked storage drawers with the tying materials. There is also a dorm room style drink fridge under my tying desk. It's a little cluttered because I also reload in that room and have all my tools in there. For music I have my Turtlebox. I also installed an outlet right by the bench top that has USB plugs to keep phones charged up. There's no TV but that is outside under the house by the fire pit and hammock chairs. Maybe you should just stop by next time you are down. There is always cold beer and quality brown juice...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

jay.bush1434 said:


> @jsnipes so have you managed to make some progress? My fish room has a pretty tall ceiling so I have all my normal use rods stored vertical in a wall mount rod rack. I use an oscillating tower floor fan to move additional air in the room along with the A/C unit so no worries about making my fly rods "custom" 5 piece set ups. The rest of the rods I don't use very often, like the lightweight freshwater stuff and the heavy saltwater stuff, are stored in their rod tubes tucked away. I have multiple sets of shelves and have Rubbermaid style clear plastic storage boxes with label that I store extra lines, leaders, reels, and other misc items. I actually like to tie standing up so my tying work bench is 42" or so. There is a shelf above the tying area for miscellaneous tying consumables like Loon UV, nail polish, colored markers etc. Under the work bench is a set of stacked storage drawers with the tying materials. There is also a dorm room style drink fridge under my tying desk. It's a little cluttered because I also reload in that room and have all my tools in there. For music I have my Turtlebox. I also installed an outlet right by the bench top that has USB plugs to keep phones charged up. There's no TV but that is outside under the house by the fire pit and hammock chairs. Maybe you should just stop by next time you are down. There is always cold beer and quality brown juice...


When can I come by? .


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> When can I come by? .


I'm off all next week...


----------

